# Jack arrested for DUI



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> New Orleans Hornets guard Jarrett Jack, who helped lead Georgia Tech to the 2004 NCAA title game, was arrested in Gwinnett County early Sunday on charges of DUI, speeding and failure to maintain lane, police said.
> 
> Jack, 27, who lives in Atlanta, was stopped in a black Mercedes-Benz shortly after 4 a.m. for speeding on U.S. 78 westbound near McGee Road, Snellville police said. He was driving 66 in a 45 mph zone, police said.
> 
> "The officer paced the vehicle, verifying that it was speeding, and observed the vehicle cross the center line and the fog line," Snellville Police Chief Roy Whitehead wrote in an email. "He stopped the vehicle and smelled an odor of alcoholic beverage coming from the driver, Jarrett Matthew Jack. He conducted field sobriety tests, which Mr. Jack failed."


http://www.ajc.com/sports/georgia-tech/former-tech-star-jarrett-847134.html

:nonono:


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

bad news, but based on the non functioning breathalyzer at the scene and him blowing under the legal limit when he was tested at the station I doubt he will be found guilty of DUI. Maybe negligent driving or something. Athletes get themselves top notch attorneys that can take cases like this and come out on top almost every time.


----------

